# sealed jars food going bad



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

We have noticed that alot of the food we pressure canned last year has gone bad. We processed for the recomended time and the jars are still sealed. What could be the cause of this. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

From my experience, they usually aren't sealed very well. When I open them, the lids come off easily with out the popping noise a well sealed jar does. When this happens to me, it's almost always from food siphoning and getting stuck between the lid and jar. It's easy to tell that is what happened after removing the lid. I don't have that happen often, 

The only time I've had them obviously not sealed was when what ever it was got growing good and cased pressure to build up inside the jar. Then the lid bulged out, but it never popped off, it was still firmly stuck to the rim of the jar. 

Some references mention trying to gently pull off the lid after 24 hours, or gently shaking the jar upside down (over a bowl or kettle) to make sure the seal is firm. I don't do either. 

Out of 60 dozen jars done up last year, I've come across two that appeared sealed but were bad (visually and smelling) when opened.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by the food is bad but the jar is still sealed? Do you hear the popping noise when you take off the lid? If so, the food should still be good. 

Are you talking about the browning that occurs with some foods?


----------



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

I am not the one who opens the jars so I do not know if they pop. But they did make the pop when sealing. Jar is still sealed but white film building up at bottom and when opened the food has soured.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

what food specifically is this?
Could the white film be animal fat?

Some meats smell DIFFERENT when you open them, but are not BAD, just need to be reheated... I'm wondering exactly what the smell you smell is, and what kind of meat/cooking did you do?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

From now on YOU need to be the one opening the jars.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If the food was bad, as in spoiled, the seal would have popped already before you opened them.
Perhaps they have an off taste, but it's not spoiled per se. Spoiled food emits gasses that pop off the tops, and leaks so they aren't sealed.

If it tastes bad then toss it. But I would try boiling it for 10min first then tasting if it smells ok and is sealed. Now, if it isn't sealed tightly, then I would toss it.


----------

